# Oily or Dry?



## Hilly (Aug 17, 2007)

Because the gods like to mess with me and play jokes, my ever oily skin has turned dry! It's so strange. I live in 100% humidity and have not had a change in medicines or products really, but all of a sudden I have a different skin type...like over night!

I used to always be, well the grass is greener on the other side, and wanted dry skin. Now I have it and I'm not sure about it. 

What would yall rather have, dry patches or be a grease ball?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 17, 2007)

I have oily skin & would much rather have dry skin.  Oily skin is hard to control & I have a good amount of breakouts.  It seems like with dry skin, you just pop on some moisturizer & you are good to go.  I don't know if it's that easy???


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

I have very dry skin, it is a pain in the ass.  But I have seen what my friends with super oily skin have gone through and I prefer my problem.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 17, 2007)

my skin is weird, too.
It is usually oily, no matter what. and if I start sweating then somehow that turns it oily too. But now I've started using astringent to get rid of the oil, and even if i put some moisturizer on sometimes I'll still have dry spots. 

its annoying. but i figure u can probably moisturize your skin if its dry easier than taking out oil. so i chose dry skin


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oily skin is lessens the appearance of wrinkles and lines when one gets older, and it's always easy to manage with a moisturizer and blotting sheets.


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

As hard as it is to control oily skin, I won't have as many wrinkles if my skin continues to be as oily as it is. I look at my very shiny-faced mother and she hasn't got any lines on her face, even with all the sun exposure. So, as much as I don't like my skin...I'll be thankful for it, in the long run.​


----------



## Holly (Aug 18, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I had oily skin. Especially with the fact that it lessens the appearance of wrinkles! And I can blot the oil etc.

My skin goes from dry to extremely dry.

Sometimes my face is so dry its completely flakey and gross, and no exfoliant can fix it, and other days I just put on a lot of moisturizer and Im good to go.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 18, 2007)

It depends on the season what my skin is. In the spring and fall, it's normal and I like that best and then it's slightly oily in the summer which I think is next best and slightly dry in the winter. I think that's the worst because it makes my makeup look not as good as it could even though I use moisturizer to fix it.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeoMatrix66612* 

 
_Oily skin is lessens the appearance of wrinkles and lines when one gets older, and it's always easy to manage with a moisturizer and blotting sheets._

 
Exactly why I'll put up with it.  It takes a bit of experimenting - just like with makeup colours - but eventually you can find the right combo for your skin to be within the manageable part of the spectrum between oily and dry (manageable, not perfect!).


----------



## melliquor (Aug 18, 2007)

My skin is extremely dry and sensitive.  I would rather have oily skin because dry skin is so painful.  For about 2 weeks, my face was the dryest it had every been.  It was tight and red and flaking.  I could barely move it.  It went away after awhile and is fine now but I would never want to go through that.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2007)

i have oily and i prefer it


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 18, 2007)

Because you can always moisture up dry skin....but oily skin, especially in the summer is so hard to maintain!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 18, 2007)

I have dry skin & I definately prefer that because you can use a nice rich moisturising cream and you don't get as many spots. I would really dislike to have oliy skin, i'd be caking on the powder!


----------



## jenjen_lin (Aug 18, 2007)

wow most of u guys prefer dry but if u had my problem of constantly flaky patchy dry skin that no matter any amount of water or constantly sapping of moisturizers on my face wouldn't change a thing. it makes me makeup application esp. 5 mins afterwards a living hell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oily please cuz then it'd be much easier to control compared to a case of no control whatsoever w/dry skin.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 18, 2007)

Oily skin tends not to wrinkle quickly.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

I Hate my oily skin. It's sooooo freaken annoying. I hate the fact that EVERY time i wear makeup it's get's all greasy and gross within an hour. Errrr!!! I hate it!! 

I swear i tried EVERYTHING to get rid of it. But, nothing works.

Oily skin sucks bigg time. I wish i had dry skin.


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 19, 2007)

I would much prefer oily skin as it as hard to make anything look good on very dry skin, everything just looks flakey and cakey. Also the added bonus of excess oil production is that you are less likely to age prematurely, people with very dry skin tend to lose firmness and gain fine lines much quicker


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 20, 2007)

Get some jojoba oil.. It saved my skin from the benzoyl peroxide dryness... I know it's kinda off topic but I say this to everybody with dry skin because it really helped me a lot!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 20, 2007)

I think i'd rather be oily than dry. I have a few friends with SUPER dry skin and constantly struggle with finding the right OTC products or even RX products to help them look "normal". Being Oily isn't the best for makeup but I guess I just wouldn't wear any or as much which means I'd be saving some $$ for other things and on top of that I wouldn't have to spend mucho dinero on anti-wrinkle cream or other moisturizers in general!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

well hdirenzo..u know we livin in the same city and the same thing has happened to me too..i usually got oily skin and now its dry in some areas..personally i want neither..i want normal skin..no putting up with dryness nor putting up with constant blotting


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_I Hate my oily skin. It's sooooo freaken annoying. I hate the fact that EVERY time i wear makeup it's get's all greasy and gross within an hour. Errrr!!! I hate it!! 

I swear i tried EVERYTHING to get rid of it. But, nothing works.

Oily skin sucks bigg time. I wish i had dry skin._

 
I know oily skin does suck. I still have problems with foundation sliding around about an hour or two after I apply it and I'll be 45 in a couple of weeks. But I will say that even though some experts say it isn't true about oily skin not having as many wrinkles I think it is true. My mother passed away this past fall at 71 and she only had a couples of fine lines at her mouth. And I think that was because she smoked for 55 years. She had lovely skin but she did stay out of the sun so since I hit about 30 I have been faithful to sunscreen and please don't forget that delicate skin on your hands. My sister that is 50 has those icky age/sun spots. I'm not always good about remembering but I have one of those small clip-on sunscreen things by Coppertone with like 50+ spf clipped to my purse so I have to see it and put it on my hands when I think of it.  So far I'm doing good and no spots, but I wish I had started when I was much younger. I try to tell my 18 year old daughter this but she mostly ignores me. But at least she isn't a sun worshiper as I was at her age. So be thankful that with good care to your skin it should be good to you as you age.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Oily skin tends not to wrinkle quickly._

 
Exactly!!  That extra sebum helps prevent fine lines.  Dry skin enhances the appearance of.  And nothing is worse that severe acne on dry skin.  You can't wear foundation or powder because it cracks and wont cover.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 25, 2007)

YAAAY less wrinkles!! thats the only reason y i would rather have oily skin b/c all the women of my family have oily skin and not one of them have wrinkles....even my grandmother has very few wrinkles


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 25, 2007)

I have oily and prefer oily


----------



## Hilly (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_well hdirenzo..u know we livin in the same city and the same thing has happened to me too..i usually got oily skin and now its dry in some areas..personally i want neither..i want normal skin..no putting up with dryness nor putting up with constant blotting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's so interesting! For me, it's like a blessing in disguise!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_That's so interesting! For me, it's like a blessing in disguise!_

 

having dry skin is a blessing in disguise..eww..why girl?


----------



## Hilly (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol...I moisturize now instead of obsessively using blot powder and oil control sheets. My bangs dont stick together on my forehead too.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 7, 2007)

I have very dry skin, but now that I've moved to Vancouver it's been much easier to deal with. When I lived in Alberta it was a constant battle to keep moisturized. Now I have to spend a ton of time keeping it hydrated, but at least it works! And I agree with whoever said that acne on dry skin is a bitch, you just can't use cover up. Actually, I can't use cover up at all, it just cracks and flakes and highlights the dryness. I guess the point of this long post is that although I have very dry skin, I prefer it to oily skin because with an effort (albeit alot of effort) it is managable.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 10, 2007)

ive had both at some point to some(and to an extreme on each side!) and let me tell you neither is fun AT all! I have yet to get the skin I want but i honestly dont know waht i'd rather have. Tough question. Lol oh and good descriptions hilly "greasy like a chicken bucket" eek.


----------

